

DODOcase (YC alumni) goes on to win Shopify's $100k contest - xal
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/07/19/dodocase-top-shop/?ref=smallbusiness

======
Terretta
Apparently I'm an unintentional "street team" member any time I visit an Apple
store carrying the iPad inside what looks like a Moleskin notebook. Even
employees gather around to ask to see the case. Last Friday one employee got
the manager and asked if the store could stock these.

This is a particularly attractive and convenient case, and DODOcase offers
well-named "Friendly Support".

